

ShowHN: Circle - Dead simple video call for all platforms - serialx
http://circle.weclay.com/

======
user49598
No Linux? Normally i wouldn't care, but you said all platforms and I got
excited.

~~~
Toshio
No Linux means we're going "oh well" and going back to meetings.io and G.
hangouts.

------
tar
I think this should have been something else. There's already a bunch of other
services called Circle.

------
qq66
Isn't there already an iPhone app called Circle?

------
drivebyacct2
How is a 10 digit PIN better than "no address book"?

